# نبذه عن الوسائد الهوائيه Air Bags



## اني بل (18 أغسطس 2009)

الوسائد الهوائيه Air Bags

ما هي؟

الوسادة الهوائية (بالإنجليزية: Airbag) وسلية لحماية راكبي السيارات عند حوادث الأصطدام.


بدأ أستخدام هذه الوسيلة في السيارات الفارهة والسيارات الغالية أولا ثم انتشر استخدامها في عموم السيارات وأصبح ذلك بحكم القانون والتعليمات الأساسية في كثير من دول العالم, حيث أصبح تركيبها للسيارات الحديثة شبه الزامي.


الوسادة الهوائية هي جسم مرن يضاف لوسائل النقل تملأ بصورة أوتوماتيكية بالهواء أو أي غاز آخر وتنطلق من موقعها المخفي لتكون بين راكب واسطة النقل والواجهة الأمامية للواسطة لحماية الراكب وتخفيف أثر الصدمة عليه وحمايته.







ذكرت أنباء حديثة جاءت بها وكالة رويترز بأن شركة هوندا لصناعة الدراجات النارية قد طورت وسادة هوائية لإستخدامها على الدراجات.

وتطورت الوسائد الهوائية لتتعدد داخل السيارة ومن أمثلة ذلك:

* الوسائد الهوائية الستائرية (Curtain Airbags): وهي تنتشر داخل السيارة توفر الحماية الدائرية لركاب السيارة خاصة من الأجناب لحمايتهم من:
o ارتطام الرؤوس بقوائم السيارة.
o منع خروج أجسام الركاب من النوافذ في حالة تدهور السيارة.
* وسائد هوائية أمامية لحماية الركبة للراكب الأمامي







مم تتكون؟

تتكون من ثلاثة أجزاء هي:
الوسادة نفسها وهي مصنوعة من قماش رقيق من النايلون يكون مطويا إما بداخل عجلة القيادة أو لوحة العدادات وحديثا في المقعد أو الباب.
جهاز الإحساس والذي ينبه الوسادة كي تنتفخ ويحدث ذلك عندما تكون هناك قوة تصادم تعادل قوة الاصطدام بحائط عند السير بسرعة 16 إلى 24 كم في الساعة، فهناك مفتاح ميكانيكي يتحرك عند التصادم فيحدث اتصال كهربائي وينبه جهاز الإحساس أن هناك اصطداما قد حدث.
نظام نفخ الوسادة .










كيفيه عملها؟

-يتم صناعة الوسائد الهوائية من مادة النايلون الرقائقي المدعم بالفايبر وتثبت داخل عجلة القيادة (بالمنتصف)وتخصص للسائق واخرى داخل التابلوه وتخصص للراكب .

2-يتم نفخ الوسائد الهوائية بواسطة غاز النيتروجين الناتج من عملية التفاعل الكيميائي بين نيترات الصوديوم (NaN3) مع نترات البوتاسيوم (KNO3) .

3-تقوم المجسمات المثبته في مقدمة المركبة عند حدوث الاصطدام بسرعات من 24 كم/ ساعة بارسال رسالة الى المفتاح الميكانيكي الذي يقوم بدوره بارسال رسالة الكترونية الى الوسادة الهوائية حتى تنتفخ.

4-يتم انتفاخ الوسائد الهوائية بجزء اقل من ثانية واسرع من طرفة العين .







وما هو الوضع الامن والمناسب للاستفادة منها ؟

صممت لتعمل مع حزام الامان وليست بديلا عنه

وسائدهوائية +حزام امان + جلوس صحيح =السلامة

معظم السيارات الحديثة المزودة بالوسائد الهوائية تكون فيها الوسائد المرتبطة مع احزمة الامان فبدون استعمال حزام الامان لا تعمل هذه الوسائد لان هذه الوسائد قد تزيد من خطر حدوث الاصابات البليغة او المميته في حال عدم استعمال حزام الامان وذلك بسبب حركة من هم بداخل المركبة الى الامام اثناء الفرملة المفاجئة او المناورات العنيفة الاخرى قبل لحظة التصادم وكذلك احتمال وجودهم قريبا من الوسادة الهوائية اوحتى فوقها قبل ان تبدا هذه الوساده بالعمل لذلك يجب ان يكون الجلوس بالسيارة بالطريقة المناسبة لتحقيق اقصى درجات السلامة 






الوسائد الهوائية هل هي مضرة ؟
وهذا امر مهم كثيرا ما يثار ...

لقد صممت الوسائد الهوائية للتقليل من خطر الاصابات عند وقوع الحوادث وذلك بالتخفيف والحد من اندفاع الاجسام الى الامام وبالتلي الارتطام بعجلة القيادة او التبلوه ومع هذا فان الوسائد الهوائية تشكل خطرا عند انتفاخها على بعض الفئات والذين يعانون اصلا من بعض الاامراض والاصابات الذي قد يؤدي تعرضهم الا=ى الارتطام او الاصطدام بالوسائد الهوائية الى مضاعفات كبيرة وميتة وهذه الفئات هم:

1-الاشخاص الذين يستخدمون اقنعة التنفس الاصطناعية

2- الاشخاص الذين يستخدمون النظارات الطبية او الشمسية نهارا

3- الاشخاص الذين يعاننون من امرض الذبحة الصدرية

4- الاشخاص الذين يعانون من الامراض الرئوية

5-الاشخاص الذين يعانون من الربو

6-الاشخاص الذين تعرضوا لحوادث كسور الصدر

7-الاشخاص لذين تعرضوا لجراحة الرقبة او الصدر

8-الاسخاص الصابون بهشاشة عظام

9-النساء الحوامل

10-كبار السن

11-الاطفال

وحتى يتم تجاوز هذه المشاكل مع الفئات السابقة فقد اصبح من الضروري وضع مفتاح كهربائي يمكن قائد المركبة من ايقاف عمل الوسادة الهوائية في حالة وقوع الحوادث .






الاطفال والوسائد الهوائية

بالنسبة للاطفال داخل المركبة وعلاقتهم بالوسائد الهوائية فان الشركات المصنعه لعموم السيارات تنصح ان يتم جلوس الاطفال في المقاعد الخلفية وتثبيتهم بحزمة الامان سواء كان هذا التثبيت مباشر او عن طريق القاعد الخاصة بالاطفال الصغار اقل من سنة ونصف وقد صدرت اقوانين المرورية التي تلزم قائد المركبة بوضع الاطفال دون سن العاشرة بالمقاعد الخلفية في دولة الكويت حسب ما نص عليه القرار الوزاري رقم 1999/408 "يحظر جلوس الاطفال دون سن العاشرة في المقاعد الامامية للسيارة






http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/وسادة_هوائية​


----------



## اني بل (18 أغسطس 2009)

سلامة الراكب والسائق تستأثر بحيز اهتمام متزايد في تصميم وتجهيز الجيل الجديد من السيارات

بمناسبة الاحتفال بمرور ربع قرن على تطوير وسادة الوقاية الهوائية






ميونيخ -شتوتغارت(ألمانيا) - «الشرق الاوسط» ود ب أ: 

تهتم شركات صناعة السيارات وشركات قطع غيار السيارات، بصورة متزايدة، بالتفاصيل الدقيقة التي يمكن ان تكون لها عواقب وخيمة في حالة وقوع حادث آخذة في الحسبان ما اكدته اختبارات اصطدام السيارات من أن أفضل حماية في حالة وقوع حادث للسيارة تكمن في الوسائد الهوائية وأحزمة الامان.
يعود فضل التطوير التقني لوسائد الوقاية الهوائة ، في السبعينات ، الى المبتكرين الاميركيين . ولكن سرعان ما انتشرت هذه الوسائد في العالم كله وكانت أولى السيارات الاوروبية التي تبنته شركة مرسيدس بنز ، عام 1980.

وجعلت شركة بوش الالمانية لصناعة أجزاء السيارات أمر الاستعانة بهذه الوسائد سهلا عندما أنتجت أول وحدة سيطرة في العالم للوسادة الهوائية لاستخدامها في سلسلة من انتاج السيارات.

وكانت سيارة مرسيدس «كلاس اس» تعرض على مشتريها خيار الحصول على سيارة بوسادة هوائية مقابل مبلغ إضافي قدره 1.525 مارك (940 دولار).

وبعد عام 1991 أصبحت الوسادة الهوائية من التجهيزات النمطية في السيارات الاعلى سعرا. أما اليوم فإن معظم السيارات الجديدة صارت مزودة بالوسادة الهوائية.واستنادا الى احصاءات شركة «تي.آر.دبليو» لصناعة هذه الوسائد الهواء بيع حتى الآن حوالي 100مليون وسادة هوائية في أوروبا وحدها.

وأصبحت للوسادة الهوائية شعبيتها فباتت تعتبر اليوم جزءا من استراتيجية التسويق الخاصة باي شركة سيارات .

وتضم معظم السيارات الجديدة ما يتراوح بين ستة وثمانية وسائد هوائية موزعة على كل من الجزء الامامي للسيارة والجانبين فضلا عن أكياس هوائية مخصصة للرأس والكعبين.وبوسع ركاب المقعد الخلفي أيضا أن يحظوا بحماية هذه الاكياس الهوائية كخيار إضافي.

وإذا كان من الصعب تقدير عدد الاشخاص الذين أنقذت الوسائد الهوائية أرواحهم.، فان من المعتقد أن التراجع المستمر في عدد وفيات الطرق، والذي وصل إلى سبعة آلاف شخص في عام 2004 ،يرجع وإلى حد كبير إلى حزام الامان والوسائد الهوائية.

الا ان اختبارات السلامة المتواصلة ولدت لدى شركات السيارات قناعة بان راكب السيارة لن يستطيع الخروج من سيارته المزودة بوسائد وقاية هوائية، في حالة تعرضها لحادث اصطدام، بخدوش وجروح بسيطة فقط إلا إذا جرى استبعاد كل المصادرالمحتملة للخطر في داخل السيارة. وأحدث مثال على استبعاد هذه الصادر المحتملة للخطر هو ذلك الجيل الجديد من مفاتيح تشغيل المحرك المصنوعة على شكل بطاقة والمتاحة في سيارات بي إم دبليو وفولكسفاغن. ومن مزايا هذه البطاقات أن مظهرها جميل وانها ،بالاضافة إلى ذلك، تقلل من احتمالات حدوث إصابات داخل السيارة، على اعتبار أن موقع مفاتيح التشغيل التقليدية الملاصق للمقود يشكل خطر لركبة السائق في حالة تعرضه لحادث اصطدام . ولهذه الغية وضع مفتاح التشغيل الكهربائي في سيارة باسات الجديدة خارج منطقة ويقول مدير الانتاج المسؤول عن السلامة في شركة جونسون كونترولز في بورشيد بشمال ألمانيا« إن لتصميم السيارات للاسواق الاوروبية هدفا أساسيا وهو تجنب حدوث تلامس بين الراكب ولوحة العدادات الامامية ».

ويهدف تصميم المقاعد الامامية إلى الحيلولة من دون انزلاق الراكب من حزام الامان.

ومن التفاصيل الصغيرة التي لها تأثير كبير تزويد السيارات بمساند متطورة أصبحت الان تستخدم في جميع السيارات الحديثة حتى الصغيرة منها. وعلى سبيل المثال فإن السيارة أوبل أسترا مزودة الان بآلية خاصة تضغط على مسند الرأس في مؤخرة الرأس في حالة حدوث تصادم من الخلف ويحول ذلك من دون حدوث رضوض شديدة لفقرات العنق.كما جرى تحسين مساند الرأس بالنسبة للمقاعد الخلفية.

وقال المتحدث باسم شركة رينو، تومكاس ماي إنجلرت، أن طرازات سينيك وجراند سينيك ولاجونا وإسباس تتمتع الان بنظام متكامل لسلامة الاطفال يمكن تركيبه كخيار. وتتمتع سيارة كليو الجديدة، التي سوف تطرح في الخريف المقبل ،بخيار وجود مسند رأس للمقعد الاوسط.

كما أن سلامة الركاب في الخلف يعززها مبين إلكتروني لمراقبة أحزمة المقاعد الخلفية. ومعظم السيارات مجهزة الان بلمبات مبينة وصفارات تحذير في حالة عدم استخدام راكب في مقدمة السيارة حزام الامان.

وفي الوقت الحالي يوجد بسيارات المرسيدس «أيه» و «بي» والسيارة بيجو 1007 لمبة تحذير في لوحة العدادات تضىء عندما لا يستخدم الركاب في المقاعد الخلفية أحزمة الامان.

وتشير تقارير نوادي السيارات وحماية المستهلك أن مثل هذه الحلول تساعد في زيادة فعالية أحزمة الامان وتحسين السلامة بالتالي.ووفقا للاحصاءات فإن حوالي 7000 آلاف راكب يلقون حتفهم في أوروبا سنويا بسبب عدم استخدام أحزمة الامان.

وعلى صعيد تعزيز سلامة راكب والسائق نصح «حماية السائق» أو (درايفر بروتكشن) في ميونيخ بإيقاف السيارة على الفور في حال ارتفاع درجة حرارة محركها إلى مؤشر الخطرخلال الايام الحارة وفي ظروف حركة المرور التي يضطر فيها السائق إلى التوقف بسيارته ثم التحرك بها مرات متتالية وفي مثل هذه الحالات ينصح نادي«حماية السائق» بعدم توقيف محرك السيارة على الفور والسماح له بالتهدئة. وفي الوقت نفسه يتعين ضبط نظام التبريد بالمروحة إلى أعلى مستوى للسماح بانقشاع الحرارة تدريجيا.

ويقول النادي إنه لا يجوز بأي حال فتح غطاء خزان تبريد محرك السيارة إذا كانت درجة حرارة السيارة عالية. وعلى المنوال نفسه فإن الاستمرار في قيادة السيارة عندما ترتفع درجة الحرارة إلى درجة الخطورة (مؤشرالانذار الاحمر) وتتجاوز درجة حرارة مياه التبريد 120 درجة ،غير مسموح به على اعتبارانه قد يلحق بالمحرك أضرارا يتعذر إصلاحها.


http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?section=46&article=320757&issueno=9774​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2009)

وما هو الوضع الامن والمناسب للاستفادة منها ؟

صممت لتعمل مع حزام الامان وليست بديلا عنه

وسائدهوائية +حزام امان + جلوس صحيح =السلامة

معظم السيارات الحديثة المزودة بالوسائد الهوائية تكون فيها الوسائد المرتبطة مع احزمة الامان فبدون استعمال حزام الامان لا تعمل هذه الوسائد لان هذه الوسائد قد تزيد من خطر حدوث الاصابات البليغة او المميته في حال عدم استعمال حزام الامان وذلك بسبب حركة من هم بداخل المركبة الى الامام اثناء الفرملة المفاجئة او المناورات العنيفة الاخرى قبل لحظة التصادم وكذلك احتمال وجودهم قريبا من الوسادة الهوائية اوحتى فوقها قبل ان تبدا هذه الوساده بالعمل لذلك يجب ان يكون الجلوس بالسيارة بالطريقة المناسبة لتحقيق اقصى درجات السلامة


اختراع مهم يا جورجينا 

اختراع يخفف من الاضرار الجسدية

كثيرا  ونطلب من الرب ان يسرعوا

في تعميمها وباسعار زهيدة

كل الشكر لمجهودك


----------

